# Anyone here posted to 1 CAD? Info request please help!



## honestyrules (17 Aug 2006)

Good day!

I looking for information reference the MECC shelters/design shelter used by some units for drafting/design purposes.
I heard that they all belong to 1 CAD. 

Regards,


Delavan


----------

